# Male or Female Dovii??



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

Is this a Male or Female? I got this fish less than a week ago and it's in a 55 gallon for quarantine right now. After a few weeks it's go in a bigger tank. This fish is about 10", and my guess is a Female just based on how much gold she has on her, but I want other opinions.

sorry the pic is bad it was taken on an old digital camera. And The tank is dirty right now, doing the water change tomorrow.


----------



## alfadog (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I think it is a male. in most case's (not all though) the sharper or longer anal fin means its a male.........my geuss. :-?


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

That's what I thought when I bought it. But after doing a little more research I found that females tend to have more of a gold underlining in their sides and the males have more silver color. Plus at 10" inches it should have a nice amount of color on its fins, unless maybe it's still stressed to much to get its color.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

That fish is a parachromis, but not a dovii. Maybe tiger mota?


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

OUCH  I went to the mota profile and the first picture looks exactly like my fish.

so........ evidently I have a male mota. Thanks for the info there. I hope he gets some nice coloring soon or he may be leaving. I was excited thinking this was a dovii, but now kinda disappointed to find this out. The mota are nice fish but not really my style.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

that is one fine looking motag..hey, at least you can add other fish with it,lol.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

misplacedsooner said:


> that is one fine looking motag..hey, at least you can add other fish with it,lol.


never mind that, at least he can house it in general lol

I wouldn't put nothing in with it if it is in your 75g though.


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

gage said:


> misplacedsooner said:
> 
> 
> > that is one fine looking motag..hey, at least you can add other fish with it,lol.
> ...


No it's in a 55 solo right now. I was going to house him there for a few weeks for quarantine, but now he's probably getting traded back in. He's a very nice fish and at 10" he's a nice one but it's not what I bought it as. I paid $35 for it as a Dovii. Which from what I see is a good deal on one of these at this size.

Anyone in mid-ohio want to trade this for a male Dovii?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what size tank are you moving it up to? I just noticed 75g was the biggest in your signature, so assumed it would eventually be going there, as a 55g is to small.


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

gage said:


> what size tank are you moving it up to? I just noticed 75g was the biggest in your signature, so assumed it would eventually be going there, as a 55g is to small.


He's going back to where I got him. I'm just waiting for something I want to come in.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

your getting rid of him? why? You bought him just because it was supposedly a dovii?

lol, im just teasing man, if it ain't what you want no point in keepen it.


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

gage said:


> your getting rid of him? why? You bought him just because it was supposedly a dovii?
> 
> lol, im just teasing man, if it ain't what you want no point in keepen it.


Ya he's a really nice fish, just not exactly what I was expecting and not really the fish I want.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you have at least a 180 gallon tank or plan on getting one in the near future? That is the smallest tank I would recomend to keep a solo male dovii in. I have one in a 210 but I am hoping to be able to house a pair in it in the future.


----------



## skreebus (May 27, 2007)

LowCel said:


> Do you have at least a 180 gallon tank or plan on getting one in the near future? That is the smallest tank I would recomend to keep a solo male dovii in. I have one in a 210 but I am hoping to be able to house a pair in it in the future.


I'm actually looking for a 250+ right now. Just kind of shopping around to check prices and find out about how much one will cost.


----------

